# 3.2 EVENT CANCELLED



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

As some of you are aware Audi UK and the TTOC were trying to get a 3.2 TT car to Burghley for people to see and test drive. Unfortunately the timing of the car's sign off made this impossible.

Instead of this Audi UK have invited some lucky people from the TTOC to drive the car before it's general release.

The venue will be in the Milton Keynes area on Saturday 19th July at 10:00.
*This is open only to members of the TTOC.*
If you are a member and can definately make this event at late notice, please sign up below. The closing date will be 12:00 (forum time Â ) on Friday (18th July). We will then pull names from a hat. I will endeavour to put the result up as soon as possible (probably around 12:30) so please ensure you check the forum or that you have provided contact details.

Small print :
[1] I should mention that due to this being a rapidly put together event and the fact that currently these cars have a very limited availability, there is a slim chance that this may not come to fruition. (Then again any chance is a lot better than none! Â )
[2] This will be a sampler rather than a full on test drive as we won't have the car other than in the morning.
[3] It is hoped that insurance will be arranged for the winners to drive the cars but this is subject to confirmation. Driving licences will need to be shown on the day.
[4] Everything subject to change! Â 

I'd just finally like to thank Audi UK for this opportunity and wish everyone the best of luck.


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

mememememe! please Â ;D

mship #7


----------



## markebears (Mar 10, 2003)

And me too!


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Yes please. ;D


----------



## BigJon (May 7, 2002)

Me please


----------



## misrule (May 6, 2002)

> mememememe! please Â ;D
> 
> mship #7


Why not take a camera and do a write-up for the mag, Lousie ... sorry, Louise? 

Mark


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

What "TT bird totally fails to get to grips with the DSG" 

L


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

And another bird who doesn't know her DSG from her elbow. Please!


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2003)

This is my first post, and I would like to say... yes please!


----------



## fsr (Jun 24, 2002)

ooooh yes please ;D


----------



## wendi (May 7, 2002)

Me pleeeese - Number 77!
;D ;D ;D


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Hoops, have you applied for membership?

www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## c20vtt (Apr 28, 2003)

ME PLEASE!! Mem Number 00023


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Scotty

10am 'till when?

I am flying down to Luton for the Grand Prix on Sunday - will the V6, sorry 3.2 be there all day?

Even if I miss the test drive session will the car be there later?

John


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

This is being done as a favour to the TTOC in my contacts own time. It is therefore morning only although I have not nailed it down anymore than this.

The car may be seen on the road as this is will be his temporary car once it's been delivered and then collected from the docks! Keep your eyes open for it!


----------



## ade (Aug 27, 2002)

can I add my name to the hat!

Number 00028

Cheers

Ade


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

Paul

Please add my name to the hat - mem # 0002 ;D

Cheers

Graeme


----------



## J1WEY (May 7, 2002)

8) Me please no 22


----------



## stARMANTT (May 2, 2003)

yes please


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Please note that the location will not now be at Audi UK.

I will reveal the exact location exclusively to the lucky winners. 8)


----------



## ade (Aug 27, 2002)

> Please note that the location will not now be at Audi UK.
> 
> I will reveal the exact location exclusively to the lucky winners. Â 8)


I will travel to the moon if necessary !!!!!!!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

If only I wasn't playing softball all weekend. :'(


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

This event was always a last minute rush and unfortunately now can't happen.

There was always this risk hence the "small print" at the start of this thread.

Apologies from Audi UK and the TTOC.

I hope that the wait until your local Audi Centre gets a 3.2 in won't be too long.

:-[


----------

